# Deck Details Design Sheet



## Joe T (Jun 8, 2018)

Does anyone know where I can get the deck details design form for one and two family dwellings?


----------



## Keystone (Jun 8, 2018)

Uncertain if you mean code type information/details but have you checked out DCA6?
If not search it, there are several pictures that include measurements and similar details...


----------



## cda (Jun 8, 2018)

Welcome

Is this for yourself 

Or so you can review deck plans and installs???


----------



## Joe T (Jun 8, 2018)

Keystone said:


> Uncertain if you mean code type information/details but have you checked out DCA6?
> If not search it, there are several pictures that include measurements and similar details...


We have a form in the office that's a little outdated called Deck Details for one and two family dwellings no body in the office knows where it came from but I'm looking to find it and update it or find an updated version.  Thanks

Joe


----------



## Sleepy (Jun 8, 2018)

As Keystone says above, definitely check out DCA6, it is Design for Code Acceptance (DCA) 6 - Prescriptive Residential Wood Deck Construction Guide, and there are versions for both the 2012 and 2015 residential code.  It is available at www.awc.org


----------



## cda (Jun 8, 2018)

https://www.nachi.org/deck-inspections-course.htm


----------



## fatboy (Jun 8, 2018)

From the Colorado Chapter of the ICC;

https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/...17/07/2015-Uncovered-Decks-Fillable-CCICC.pdf


----------



## mark handler (Jun 11, 2018)

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...0j0i13k1j0i13i30k1j0i13i5i30k1.59.ATpwMvT67Dw


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 11, 2018)

fatboy said:


> From the Colorado Chapter of the ICC;
> 
> https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/...17/07/2015-Uncovered-Decks-Fillable-CCICC.pdf



Nice handout!


----------



## tmurray (Jun 11, 2018)

Here is ours: http://quispamsis.ca/download/deck/


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 11, 2018)

fatboy, Is the diagonal boards attached to the underside of the deck floor joist for the lateral load requirement?


----------



## fatboy (Jun 11, 2018)

To be honest, this is the first time I noticed them. I don't do reviews anymore, and didn't have any input in the development of the handout.

I would say that the diagonal bracing is an alternate to the details in  R507.2.4


----------



## mark handler (Jun 11, 2018)

*Diagonal bracing* is installed for lateral support


----------

